# Mud Pro 1000 Question.



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Most of the MP 1000s have an extended wheel base and foot rest for a passenger it looks like. But I have seen some 1000 MPs and they are the short wheel base like the 700. I have searched to see if there were two different 1000 models but I couldn't find anything. I plan on getting a MudPro in the future and I really look forward to getting the 1000, but I want the short wheel base. Is this a feature I can get from a dealer? Can someone explain this to me please? 

As you can see in this video, this 1000 has a short wheel base:





BTW, that is not my video.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I think that that's a thunder cat 1000 with the mudpro snorkel. As far as I know they only do the 1000 in the longer wheelbase.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

z24guy said:


> I think that that's a thunder cat 1000 with the mudpro snorkel. As far as I know they only do the 1000 in the longer wheelbase.


No it's clearly a MudPro. But it must be an option on the 2011 models. I'm just wanting to know if you can buy a 1000 with the short wheel base.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Why is it clearly a mudpro? It has the wrong wheels and it has silverbacks instead of 'sills. Also the rad is on the rack. All of this is not standard mudpro stuff. Also does the mudpro come with a speedwerks muffler? Don't think so. It might.

More importantly on the rear fender where it says '1000' it would say 'mudpro'. 

I really thing that it's a 1000 that has been modded and had a mudpro snorkel put on it.

All that said, it does look great.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

z24guy said:


> Why is it clearly a mudpro? It has the wrong wheels and it has silverbacks instead of 'sills. Also the rad is on the rack. All of this is not standard mudpro stuff. Also does the mudpro come with a speedwerks muffler? Don't think so. It might.
> 
> More importantly on the rear fender where it says '1000' it would say 'mudpro'.
> 
> ...


The fourwheeler is being sold as a used fourwheeler. The previous owner added all that to it. An I found out on arcticchat that is actually a custom built from a thundercat.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah the 1000 mud pro only comes in the 2up. The one in the video IS a thundercat made into a mud pro. You can buy the mudpro kits and put them on any AC bike, but why waste the money on a kit when you can just do the snorkles yourself alot cheaper.


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

J2! said:


> Yeah the 1000 mud pro only comes in the 2up. The one in the video IS a thundercat made into a mud pro. You can buy the mudpro kits and put them on any AC bike, but why waste the money on a kit when you can just do the snorkles yourself alot cheaper.


I didn't know that. But the way that bike turned out looks amazing. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought the made a mudpro version of the thundercat? I also thought that all 1000 carried the Thundercat badge?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Nope the Thundercat and 1000 Mud Pro are two different bikes but with the same motor. There is no Mud Pro version of the Thundercat.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The 1k MP's are all the TRV/2-up frame. The short frame 1k's are all t-cats. - Personally, I wouldn't want my motor in the short chassis, it would serve no purpose having to constantly stay off the throttle to keep from flipping it.


----------

